# Fountain Pens



## Companion Joe (Feb 15, 2015)

Does anyone use a fountain pen? I recently purchased a coupe of cheap disposable fountain pens and like the way they write. It makes your signature look very nice. I am now in the market for a nice keeper fountain pen that will last a long time. Does anyone have any suggestions? I'd prefer to keep it under $60.
I have been looking at a Parker IM Premium that looks very nice but have also read good things about a Parker Frontier.  I want something with a classic design. It seems like with everything else in life, if you ask 100 different people their opinion of a certain item, you'll get 97 different takes.


----------



## Glen Cook (Feb 15, 2015)

Yes, I do, having learned to use them as a boy.  I quite like Cross, bit one of my best is a cheap one from WH Smith.


----------



## Companion Joe (Feb 15, 2015)

Another pen I am looking at is the Sheaffer 100. It seems to get good reviews.


----------



## jwhoff (Feb 15, 2015)

I vote Cross over Sheaffer but wouldn't dispose of either.

Yes, they are much more pleasurable to write with than all but a very few ballpoint pens.


----------



## Trufflehound (Apr 22, 2015)

I use a TWSBI 580AL, and I have a Kaweco Skyline Sport Mint on order.  I love how clean and decisive Letters are when using a fountain pen.  I probably won't go back to regular pens.


----------



## Roy Vance (Jun 21, 2015)

I honestly did not think that a fountain pen could still be obtained. I guess I have been too sheltered in the last few years. I would rather use a fountain pen or even an old cartridge pen than a regular ball point.


----------



## Brother JC (Jun 21, 2015)

I have a Sheaffer White Dot I got on e-bay, a few from an online seller who's name escapes me, and a couple from Noodlers, where I get my ink.


----------



## MarkR (Jun 22, 2015)

I have a very nice Cross fountain pen.  The only problem is that if it isn't used for a while, the ink in the nib dries and clogs things up.  Getting it clean and flowing again is a pain.  Mine is just like this one:


----------

